# Where to buy metallic plumbing parts



## RaidZero (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a problem with my Python, the adaptor that goes in the faucet and in the pump is broken. It's a plastic part with threads on both sides. I saw a website that sells this part made of metal, probably even on the Marketplace here on gtaaquaria, but I can't seem to find it. Help!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you go to a hardware store, you should be able to find the proper adapter made of metal.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ah yes, that nuisance part. I'm not sure if that part in particular was made in metal. I'm pretty sure, however, that you cannot get it at the hardware store.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

I'm not sure exactly what your part looks like, but if you take it with you to a hardware or building supply store you can probably find a comparable faucet adapter. I've bought both metal and plastic ones to attach hoses to faucets for a few bucks each. If you can leave it on the faucet, you can get friction-fit adapters that you just pop on and off instead of screwing them on each time.

N.B. Metal adapters sounds like a good move since they are less breakable, but they will chew up the threads on a plastic connector over time unless you are careful. They can also damage the threads of the faucet if you get it cross-threaded and lose patience.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you can find a plumbing supply house, they often carry items that are not found at places like HD. A friend of mine who works in plumbing at Lowes told me he thinks he should be getting commission for all the people he has sent to the local Plumbing and Parts store.


----------



## RaidZero (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks all, I will try a plumbing store, I could not find it at Rona and HD.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If I am correct, the part in question is this one (circled)


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Darkblade48 said:


> If I am correct, the part in question is this one (circled)


Hm. In that case, it might be cheapest and easiest to just get a waterbed pump from a waterbed store, i.e. replace the whole thing. I bought one some years ago and it was less than $5, IIRC.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

It will not only save you money (lower your water bills) to buy the pump and throw out the green thing that just flushes fresh water down the sink.

nevertheless, the equivalent plastic bits can be bought as "waterbed fill and drain kit" - you might even find it at walmart... I found a discussion here at pricenetwork:










http://www.pricenetwork.ca/ddeal/_Waterbed_Fill_Drain_Kit-0-0-0-0-1-52221.html

W


----------



## RaidZero (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures, the adapter I want goes one side in the circled part, the other side in the faucet. It's the white part in KhuliLoachFan's picture.

About throwing water out: I am emptying my tanks in the garden and I get great looking flowers and shrubs  I use the pump just to fill the tanks.
I looked before for a waterbed pump, with no luck, but thanks for the info. I ended up buying another Python pump from feebay. Now the other bit is giving me trouble.



Darkblade48 said:


> If I am correct, the part in question is this one (circled)





KhuliLoachFan said:


> It will not only save you money (lower your water bills) to buy the pump and throw out the green thing that just flushes fresh water down the sink.
> 
> nevertheless, the equivalent plastic bits can be bought as "waterbed fill and drain kit" - you might even find it at walmart... I found a discussion here at pricenetwork:
> 
> W


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

That part is for sale at big als scarboro in metal, just buy it.

W


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Indeed, the white part strips easily, so I ended up just buying a brass replacement from MOPS.


----------



## RaidZero (Jun 15, 2008)

I got one at Big Als. Regular price, but I needed it fast


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Sounds like it's just the adapter you want...they have them at Canadian Tire...

Carmen


----------

